# Ice Flies



## Capnhook

Any scuds, peacock herl, hares ears, phesant tails, anything that is tiny and "BUGGY". I've even tied ice flies out of the lint left on the tying bench. They all work sometimes. Experiment, who knows what you'll come up with? #10 - #16 or #18, and smaller will work. Capnhooks


----------



## jimbo

you can give your jigs some free flowing transparent wings with a comdom. just cut it into strips crossways. then tie it on between the body & the eye. then trim. (unused of course for the perch milkers out there):evil:
just an overhand knot will do or if you tie your own flies, use thread & whipfinish it.
an old friend of my father named harm dyckhouse showed this to my dad in the sixties.


----------



## Capnhook

So let's name that fly with the condom wings, "THE DYCKHOUSE NYMPH". BTW - was that ribbed or plain.:yikes: Capnhook


----------



## thill

jimbo said:


> you can give your jigs some free flowing transparent wings with a comdom. just cut it into strips crossways. then tie it on between the body & the eye. then trim. (unused of course for the perch milkers out there):evil:
> just an overhand knot will do or if you tie your own flies, use thread & whipfinish it.
> an old friend of my father named harm dyckhouse showed this to my dad in the sixties.



I'll use latex when tying flies for steelie fishing. Best thing about using condoms (for tying flies :lol is you have many different colors available and even glow in the dark.


----------



## Lunker

XXXDisel Can you please share your secret fly You developed . It must be really cool and work real well. Seems real familiar this secret fly... hmm havent we talked before?


----------



## XXXdisel77

Lunker said:


> XXXDisel Can you please share your secret fly You developed . It must be really cool and work real well. Seems real familiar this secret fly... hmm havent we talked before?


Actually I didn't develop it, some guy from Ohio did and it is awesome. I would never have believed it myself until I fished with them. I have made many of fisherman believers as well. I will steadily be pulling gills out wihle guys all around me only get a few. They say I must just have the hot hole, so I trade them holes and pull them out of the hole they were just in while they can't catch any out of the hole I was in. I laugh like crazy and then sell them a few so they can join in on the fun. I am going to be tying up about 24 dozen soon and will try to post a pic.


----------



## Lunker

Can you send me a few pics Id love to see them Ryan. Send them to [email protected] could you ? Good luck this winter ..im glad they worked for you ..where did you find the glow in the dark heads at?:shhh:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

XXXdisel77 said:


> Will try to post a pic.


:woohoo1:


----------



## jimbo

if you don't mind, please list your hook size & mat'l with that picture.
i'd like to try tying a couple & give it a spin :coolgleam
jimbo


----------



## jacktownhooker

i just got rid of my ice flies from loose tag end and tied them in-line with palomer knot like dropshottin and looked awesome!! make sure hook is pointed up not down !use bottom jig as drop shot once in awhile for real finnese !


----------



## XXXdisel77

mmac1318, your flies are in the mail! Let me know what you think and how well you do with them. Any information along those lines would be appreciated. If you don't want to discuss it over the forum you can PM me.


----------



## XXXdisel77

XXXdisel77 said:


> mmac1318, your flies are in the mail! Let me know what you think and how well you do with them. Any information along those lines would be appreciated. If you don't want to discuss it over the forum you can PM me.


MMac1318 I was wondering if you received the ice flies yet? I have not heard from you and I want to make sure all is good. We went out last night and were pulling crappies out 2' under the ice in 13 FOW with them. The fish just can't seem to resist them!


----------



## mmac1318

Yes I got the flies unfortunately I havent got to use them yet. I am hoping to Sun, cause Mon I am heading for OH for a week or 2 to work and dont want to wait till I get back. I'll let you know if I make it out. Thanks.


----------



## Still Wait'n

Here's a few that I tied up.


----------



## Chad Smith

Some guys only use flies, I have caught a few on a black fly with a tungsten head.


----------



## XXXdisel77

I wish I had a digital camera so I could post some pics of the flies I tie. They are one of a kind and nothing like what you will seen in any baitshop period (except for Ohio where the guy who came up with the pattern lives). Nothing against your flies still wait'n, because they look really nice, but they are the same as every other fly I have seen out on the ice. The guy that I learned from has truly came up with a unique, but very successful fly pattern. He gets $36 per dozen at bait shops all around Ohio for them and people are happy to pay that price.


----------



## Still Wait'n

XXXdisel77 said:


> I wish I had a digital camera so I could post some pics of the flies I tie. They are one of a kind and nothing like what you will seen in any baitshop period (except for Ohio where the guy who came up with the pattern lives). Nothing against your flies still wait'n, because they look really nice, but they are the same as every other fly I have seen out on the ice. The guy that I learned from has truly came up with a unique, but very successful fly pattern. He gets $36 per dozen at bait shops all around Ohio for them and people are happy to pay that price.


 
No offense taken. They work for me. It would be nice to see the flies you are talking about though. Can you explain them?


----------



## XXXdisel77

Still Wait'n said:


> No offense taken. They work for me. It would be nice to see the flies you are talking about though. Can you explain them?


Yes, and they seem to work quite well for all of the others I have seen using ones just like you tie. I only like mine because they are different is all. They have a glossy body with a weighted head and a tail made from strung guinea. The tail really gets their attention as it flutters in the water when you jig it.


----------



## GFHFG

good post


----------



## jimbo

if this worked, here's a few flies that i used in the past. mostly made with floss, herl & a little hackle
i'll just tie them above my main jig with a double overhand loop knot.
i don't use 2 hooks alot because i have trouble with 1 of the flies getting hooked on the ice as i pull a fish threw the hole. then i'll lose the fish


----------



## RyGuy525

I'll be testing them out sunday and i look forward to it!


----------



## XXXdisel77

RyGuy525 said:


> I'll be testing them out sunday and i look forward to it!


I will be looking forward to hearing how well you do with them. The owner of a local baitshop just started putting them on his shelf this afternoon. He seemed very pleased with the flies I tie. He has quite a few ice flies from different guys, but these are quite different than anything he's ever seen. Ryan, if you do well with them any referrals you can give me would be greatly appreciated!

Good luck to all!


----------



## RyGuy525

care to shoot me a pm on the proper way to fish them? I will probably be fishing it 6-8 inches above a horizontal jig.


----------



## tibs36

which baitshop would that be. May try picking a few up and getting out soon. I tempt my fate at gravel lake channel or one of the others you sent me, but need to get some more work done before i go have any fun


----------



## XXXdisel77

tibs36 said:


> which baitshop would that be. May try picking a few up and getting out soon. I tempt my fate at gravel lake channel or one of the others you sent me, but need to get some more work done before i go have any fun


Tibs, you can find them at Fishermans Luck off of M-60, or you can just order some from me through the mail. Maybe we could even meet up sometime on the ice. Have you ever fished any lakes in Union? I am going to be checking some tomorrow and hopefully landing some slabs.


----------



## tibs36

Ive never gotten down there. Only fish eagle a bit and juno area a few years ago. Im up for meeting up with you on the ice sometime while Im home. All my regular ice fishing buddies moved out of state. I went out to gravel for a bit today and only had a few small bites. It was slow for everyone. Hopefully get back out after the holiday


----------



## ehansen300

I have been icefishing for 3 years now, this is my 3rd year and all I have ever fished with is jigs or teardrops whatever you may call them. I havent tried ice flies and have no clue how to use them never seen them used. I also didnt know about using a jig and an ice fly on the same line. Could someone show me what a good fly looks like? I found one in an old tackle box and im gonna try it out today, i dont even know if its the right thing. Thanks for helping me out! Sorry for being so new!


----------



## jacktownhooker

XXXdisel77 said:


> I use about a 42" custom noodle rod with 2 lb. yellow stren. The rod was one that my great grandpa used to use when he was my age and I can't find another like it. I have tried to find them, but none are as limber as the one I have. I hold it like a pencil and barely jig, but always keeping it moving which makes the fly flutter in the water driving the panfish crazy. You have to be quick at setting the hook, because they don't hold onto it for long without scent. I think I'm going to start spraying crawfish oil on the tails of the flies for some scent. I was told by an old timer that it really works wonders.
> 
> Don't get me wrong you have to get the technique down, because the fly alone doesn't catch the fish. Just sitting there the fish don't seem to have much interest in it, but I can promise if you get the technique down these flies will be the best bait you have ever used ice fishing. I've had some guys tell me they work in the summer very well too without adding any bait to them.


 got the flies ! also pu a schooly 42 inch rod and put on a spring bobber and 2 lb yellow line and schooly reel - then 2 lb flouro clear leader and tied 2 on top palomer knot inline like a drop shot rig which made them horizontal and tied bottom one on which seemed to be vertical . also seemed to be enough weight . have you tried it this way ? or how did you tie top fly ?and do you quiver it gently or up and down or depends ? have you thought of using atleast one glow bead for twilight conditions ? - thanks


----------



## XXXdisel77

jacktownhooker said:


> got the flies ! also pu a schooly 42 inch rod and put on a spring bobber and 2 lb yellow line and schooly reel - then 2 lb flouro clear leader and tied 2 on top palomer knot inline like a drop shot rig which made them horizontal and tied bottom one on which seemed to be vertical . also seemed to be enough weight . have you tried it this way ? or how did you tie top fly ?and do you quiver it gently or up and down or depends ? have you thought of using atleast one glow bead for twilight conditions ? - thanks


Sounds like you are in business Jack! Glad to hear you got the flies that quick. Quite different than anything you've seen for ice flies aren't they? It sounds like you have everything down pretty well to me. On the bottom fly, you can take the knot and pull it down towards the tail fo the fly and it will sit horizontal. You have to remember to keep checking it after bites and after you ice a fish, because it will go back to vertical as the knot gets pulled back up. This technique really does make a difference. I usually gently quiver the flies in an upward motion slowly moving up the water column until I get about 3' up and then gently quiver it back down. The weight should be good, but when fishing in 30' or more I like to add a split shot in the center of the flies to get me down to the fish quicker. No, I have not thought about using a glow bead, and will have to take a look into it. My current bead supplier doesn't have any, so I will have to take a look around and see if it makes sense cost wise. 

The flies are starting to take off now as the bait shop that I am supplying wants 48 dozen tied up as soon as I can get them. If anyone else on here is interested in some let me know as I will be very busy tying. Also I spoke with a guy that works for Michigan Outdoor News about the flies. He talked to his editor and may meet up with me out on the ice to do a story regarding the flies. As soon as I can get on some of my favorite lakes freeze up I will have to take him up on that. Good luck to all that have ordered the flies and have a great holiday season to all!


----------



## Frantz

I put a regular fly on my ice line before. What I did was rig my line as normal with a tear drop and a wax worm, and then about 12" above that, I made a simple knot and about a 5 inch leader and tied the fly off to that. It got a ton of interest and a few bites, but nothing solid. I watched them on the cam checking the fly out, but it did not appeal to them.


----------



## jacktownhooker

i bet that same scenerio plays out on every lure everytime also ! until you actually catch a fish of course . ......disel flies are more like a lure with hackle on end ...... but flies that i have used are tied palomer knot inline like a dropshot rig with hook point UP and the point in using them is if the fish is not interested in your lure of choice with bait then you lower the fly to the fish level and give another option using the lower bait as anchor and dropshotting the fly and when they strike you have better odds of catching as hook is in position to hook and directly to line and if you are tightlining with hi-vis yellow line as is protocal for that system ! my opinion of using a dropper is to shorten it to 1-2 " and sight fish it ! as you will never feel the bite


----------



## Capnhook

You gave em all our secrets hooker. Now everybody will be catchin fish. Ain't it great!?Capnhook


----------



## jacktownhooker

i still have a few secrets and working on new ones ! one secret or actually an idea creates another ! .....the most intelligent people learn every day - how little they really know !! cya


----------



## XXXdisel77

Jack, have you had a chance to put the flies to the test yet?


----------



## Capnhook

JTHooker - TOUCHE!:lol: Capnhook


----------



## jacktownhooker

XXXdisel77 said:


> Jack, have you had a chance to put the flies to the test yet?


 actually today i did ! nothing good yet as i took bottom fly off and used very sm glow teardrop with flippers and 2 of your flies above that . i cant fairly say if they worked or not as that bottom lure caught all! but water was 25 ft and dirty and fish was on bottom and there was sunken trees on bottom soooo im thinkin next time on a clear lk ! will be fair plus i might not of had action down on new rod also ! ...... guys caught lots of crappie and was using glow hali with minnow rt on bottom


----------



## RyGuy525

I haven't had a chance to try these out yet but i thought i would show everyone what the flies look like that xxxdisel77 ties.


----------



## neil duffey

i dont use flies too often, but the best ones i have where ones i got in the jig swap a year or two ago... red and white flies... red feathers w/ a clear maybe glow, platic tube like wrap to make it look like a grub. i LOVE that jig.


----------



## XXXdisel77

Ryguy, thank you for adding a picture to this thread. I would have done it long ago, but I don't have a digital camera as I must still be in the ice age or something. I can use quite a few colors for the flies, so if anyone is interested in certain colors let me know and I can customize some. 

Jacktownhooker, you may not have the technique down, but once you do you will be amazed. Everyone that fishes with me have become believers and now they won't fish with anything else. It does take the correct technique that's for sure. My cousin, his buddy, and I went out the other night and my cousin and I did very well while his buddy only caught one. My cousin and I were using the flies w/o bait and his buddy was using jigs with bait. His buddy changed over to flies and that is when he caught his fish, but he doesn't have the technique down so he was getting very discouraged as we kept pulling fish out. It's not all about the fly and I am not trying to throw some falsified sales pitch out to get people to buy my flies either. I not only sell the flies, but also the system to make them work for everyone. As previously stated, once you learn proper technique these flies have proven time and time again to be deadly even when nothing else is working.


----------



## Still Wait'n

Those look interesting!!!!


----------

